# Door layout



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, was wondering if anybody has made a layout on a door? I collect slot cars, but don't have a track, so I thought this would work for me. I brought a solid core door this weekend and man it's heavy. Would a hollow core door be better, I was going to use banquet legs, but attach to hollow door? Any hints welcomed. Thanks


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dude, get one of those plastic 6ft tables. They are so easy with legs already attached.
Doors are cheaper, and I can appreciate the old school feel of a door track, but the tables are easy, and light.

This one is an 8ft. (Kinda heavy and harder to handle)










I used garden edging for the fencing around the table.
The complete thread is here....
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290693

I need to go through are redo the pics.... 

Here's another door thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281832


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

hollow core is fine, as it is a torsion box. 

To attach folding legs, glue 1x pieces of wood the width of the door where the legs would attach, and then also screw within an inch of the edge. you know have good wood to attach the base to.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html

Go to the "layouts" section, you will find a bunch of ideas for everything from a door track and bigger....


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

"I collect slot cars, but don't have a track..."

Slot S.W.A.T. teams have your house surrounded. Let them go now it'll go a lot easier for you.

I shudder to think about how many Slotnappers like this might be living right next door to us all without our knowledge.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a door track. I used a hollow core door, but it is very difficult to screw the track down. I would use a solid door if I did it again. If you click on "my photos" under my screen name, you can see a few pictures. I used a layout from Hoslotcarracing also. Hindsight being 20/20 I also would have made a 4 lane because Fray cars don't work we'll on my track with guard rails. I suppose I could have made borders for the track instead, but I didn't even know what a fray car was when I built it.


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

It may depend on what the door facing is made of, but ribbed "paneling nails" have worked well on hollow doors for me.

-- D


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*door tracks*

hello thats what i have my track on go look under track building under hondarosa speedway look at my track pics its on 2 doors.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I built one years ago. Went to home depot and found one with the corners boogered and asked for an got a discount. The got some folding legs for home depot as well and had a nice turdy table for less than $50.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is the track I`m building for my Church drop in centre. It`s a hollow core door. I`ve been meaning to take a more recent photo, but the basement is a mess...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is my door track I got off ebay. It is a hollow core door with TOMY track.










Here is the thread I started on it:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=370042

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for more tips everybody !


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Heres another*

This is a 80x36 hollow core door 31' lap 2 lane. All the wiring is internal except for the pig tail that hooks to the power supply. Smooth, Light weight and a blast with non mag cars. It just sits on a fold out table that can be purchased anywhere.

Enjoy


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is a solid door track I just got off of graigslist!! And yes its very heavy!!!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

dcronin81 said:


> This is a 80x36 hollow core door 31' lap 2 lane. All the wiring is internal except for the pig tail that hooks to the power supply. Smooth, Light weight and a blast with non mag cars. It just sits on a fold out table that can be purchased anywhere.
> 
> Enjoy


looks like a fun track


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

haha, that looks ALOT like my track:










Thanks again Dan. It's a winner for sure. I hope you sell lots so that this particular track could become a proxy race track all across the USA, or at least California.



dcronin81 said:


> This is a 80x36 hollow core door 31' lap 2 lane. All the wiring is internal except for the pig tail that hooks to the power supply. Smooth, Light weight and a blast with non mag cars. It just sits on a fold out table that can be purchased anywhere.
> 
> Enjoy


----------

